# how long do bettas live



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

how long do bettas normaly live, i had 2 bettas 1 of them lived bout 1 yr. & the other bout 4 yrs.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They can live up to 5 years. Bettas bought from your LFS are generally not the healthiest and usually over a year old already.


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

The average life span of a Betta is about 2 years but with good care they can live up to 4-5yrs as Simpte said.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte said:


> They can live up to 5 years. Bettas bought from your LFS are generally not the healthiest and usually over a year old already.


So is it ideal to purchase juveniles? Will it much more difficult than the 1 year old males? I see couple at the LFS...
Thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yankee boy said:


> The average life span of a Betta is about 2 years but with good care they can live up to 4-5yrs as Simpte said.


If your betta only lives 2 years, you might want to think about keeping another type of pet. 
Max, yes Juveniles are better to purchase for many reasons.
1. They are not as old and should live longer
2. Easier to breed as old males sometimes just don't want to.
3. Probably didn't come from a hatchery as they usually wait till 1 year before sending to stores.


----------

